# Taking your horse to college...would you do it?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey  
We're going to be classmates!
MSU doesn't allow any pets in the dorms. There is boarding nearby, but on campus is like $350 a month. There are a few in the $160-180 range. I don't know if you plan on working but it's pretty easy to get a job in Bozeman. 
I think she would do okay with the weather. You just blanket them up and the are okay. We get a lot of horses brought in from California, and they do just fine. 
IHSA and Rodeo Team practice once a week so thats a good way to practice if you don't bring her. Also, I will have Diesel and would be glad to do a partial lease with you if you like. 
You have to take the intro to animal science class first semester so I don't think you actually get to take any of the riding classes until at least second semester, so keep that in mind. 

It is possible to do. I work 3 jobs, go to school FT, and still ride/compete with my horse. I'm on the deans list so I'm not sacrificing grades. But it does take a toll on you. 

To be frank though, it will be a lot easier if you don't bring her. It's expensive, time-consuming, etc. There are plenty of options to ride out here. 

So it reall boils down to your bond with Lacey. If you just want to have horsey time, dont bring her. 
If you think she wouldn't be safe/you would be miserable without her, bring her.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey classmate! =P Yeah... That's kinda what I've been leaning towards, leaving her here that is. I'm just not feeling like I need the added stress or whatever of a "special" horse along with being freaked out about being in college. Haha I just don't know what she'd be doing while I'm there...because I would need to find someone to look after her which could be my BO's daughter because she thinks Lacey is the best but I dunno.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You could definitly talk to her. Make sure to get everything in writing if you do decide to do that. 

But don't worry, you're going to have plenty of horsey time.  
I'm debating switching to a Sociology major and just taking some of the equine classes and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to fit in all the horse stuff lol 

Excited?  


I hope you figure out what to do


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm super excited! =D
I'm actually coming to visit the first week in April... It's gonna be the farthest I've ever been from home. It's gonna be way cool.


----------



## horsiecrazie (Mar 22, 2009)

Having a horse and riding in college is a pretty big commitment. I did it but I didn't have the "special needs" situation you do.

Nothing is permanent. Just because you leave her home during first semester doesn't mean you can't bring her second semester or next year. I had a friend who moved across the country to go to school and spent the first few months horseless as she tried to find a barn. 

The downside to no equine is just that - no pony.  Pony breaks definitely helped me survive my first year. Hopefully you can find a barn that will let you come hang out even if you decide to leave your mare at home.

Goodluck!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know if it would be a good idea, simply because of her age. 
Victor's coming with me when I go to college. I'm looking into Meredith Manor right now. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I am in NZ, so my situation may be a little different in ways to yours. 

but....
im on my 3rd year at uni now. I didint take my 2 horses with me to the city but i still have them. I was lucky enough to be able to leave them in the care of my wonderful mother. But on the other hand i do travel for about six or so hours on a bus every 2 months to go home and see/ ride them for about 2 weeks then travel back to the city again. 

My 2 are older aswell, i have retired one horse now, hes 24, the other horse is about 19/20 and still ridden when i go home. Leasing wasnt the easyiest option for me as the type of horse Boo is so i descided not to go that way.

I miss them all the time......and buy the time 2 months is up im itching to go home and ride. I wish dearly i could take them, but its very expensive were i am , and the closest i could keep them to me would be about 1/2 hour to 1 hour away......and with no car ... well things would be difficult just getting to them. 


I have heard stories of people taking there horses to college/ uni with them and altho things were full on it was the time they spent with there horses that was the time out for them, it was there way of relaxing while they were going through the stress of exams, study and such things. 

but like you said your horse is a special needs so this may not be the case. 

Either way.........good luck with your descision


----------



## Cowboys girl (Mar 13, 2009)

I know it would be stress ful, but im taking my horse with me to OSU with me, weather it causes extra stress or not simpley because i dont think i can handle being away from her and that would just cause more stress. but my horse dosnt have special needs, and im going to be doing the rodeos held by OSU, so they have a place right by the dorms to bord her in... i would take him if i were you, just because i know how hard it would be for you to be away from him, and that would just cause even more stress for you. good luck!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

I took my mare with me I just graduated Lamar Community College here in Colorado last May, and they let me bring her and I paid 300 a semester to have her there it was awsome! She got ridden every day because she was in the traning program it was definatley beneficial for the both of us.... I was miserable with out her the last semester though so I mad a bunch of trips home on the weekends.LOL.. But I only live 3 hours from where I went to school.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> I don't know if it would be a good idea, simply because of her age.
> Victor's coming with me when I go to college. I'm looking into Meredith Manor right now.
> 
> Good luck!


I wanted to go there. But I have no family or anything in WV, and my life is here in Texas - my family, everything.

You're lucky though, do enjoy it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It sounds like it's more of an emotional decision for you than anything. She would be fine with the weather. Any horse will adjust to pretty much any weather given the time. As for costs? well that would be my issue. That would be what I'd be concerned about. 

If you can afford to keep her with you, then why not?


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

I honestly don't think I'm in a position to give advice, but -- if you want it, I'd say that if she can be safe and happy either way, pick whichever works best for you. It's not going to do her any good if you come out to see her once a week stressed out about not having seen her and worrying about her, you know? Or...well...oh, I don't know. I'm sorry, I'm really not good at advice! ^^;

When I head off out of state, I do hope I will be taking my horse. In fact, I will probably just try and get into one of the local colleges if I can't take it with me.  There are plenty of options here, as much as I have my heart set on going somewhere else. I, too, hope to get into Meredith Manor, once I get to college, though! I'm going to take my time though -- go to a few years of a local community college here first, get some experience in and get a two-year degree or something, just to kick start me. Plus, I've got reasons to stay at home for a few years...so it's not anything I have to worry about for a while. I'm thankful for that!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm in Canada and at a University. I take 18 credits a semester so about 18 hours of class, 15 hours of labs/seminars and 20-40 hours of assignments/studying a week, give or take. I'm also in a pretty tough program (Engineering) and I also have a part time job.
I manage to ride my horse 5-6 days a week except during exams and still make it to shows and clinics. He is about a half hour drive away from campus and my house.
The only difference is that my parents help me out a lot. They pay for my board and tuition and let me live in their house for free so I don't have to worry about paying for stuff. I just find that the biggest thing is time for me.
It is possible to make it work, the biggest thing would be the money issue...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ugh. If I had free housing and no board to pay my life would be set 
Im dreading the day I have to start paying back tuition.

Any idea if you're going to bring her or not yet, Wallaby?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm still really not sure... I'm leaning towards not taking her. I was talking to my BO about it and she mentioned to me that Lacey is a really bad traveler, according to Lacey's previous owner. I'm sure if I worked with Lacey abut it she'd get over whatever fears she has pretty easily... I think I'm going to wait until later on in the summer to see how I feel about her and how the whole money issue is shaping up. As it is I think I'd be ok with leaving her since we don't have very much of a connection but after a summer of working with her everyday, who knows. Lots of stuff can happen in 6 months though! I might get a mysterious donor or something that makes it so I can take Lacey and not worry about money for a while. =P A girl can dream...


----------

